# [ Vulkan ] Cannot create Vulkan instance (résolu)

## Skwal

Bonjour,

Après pas mal d'essais j'ai réussi à avoir vulkan, wayland sous KDE plasma. Apparement les pilotes sont bien configurés,sauf peut-être le pilote intel (j'ai déclaré i965 dans le make.conf mais il est affiché i915):

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -kk

 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)

=== trie on-disk ===

tool version:          3

file size:         8254935 bytes

header size             80 bytes

strings            2104975 bytes

nodes              6149880 bytes

        Subsystem: Lenovo Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)

        Subsystem: Lenovo HD Graphics 530

        Kernel driver in use: i915

        Kernel modules: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Thermal Subsystem (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Thermal Subsystem

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Q170/Q150/B150/H170/H110/Z170/CM236 Chipset SATA Controller [AHCI Mode] (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Q170/Q150/B150/H170/H110/Z170/CM236 Chipset SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #8 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation H110 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo H110 Chipset LPC/eSPI Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Power Management Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family Power Management Controller

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family SMBus (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Lenovo 100 Series/C230 Series Chipset Family SMBus

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 Display controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile] (rev c3)

        Subsystem: Lenovo Jet PRO [Radeon R5 M230 / R7 M260DX / Radeon 520 Mobile]

        Kernel driver in use: amdgpu

        Kernel modules: radeon, amdgpu

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

        Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8821AE 802.11ac PCIe Wireless Network Adapter

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Lenovo RTS5229 PCI Express Card Reader

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

        Subsystem: Lenovo RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169
```

Et les pilotes semblent bien reconnu:

```
screenfetch | grep GPU:   GPU: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2)
```

```
DRI_PRIME=1 screenfetch | grep GPU:   GPU: AMD HAINAN (DRM 3.27.0, 4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64, LLVM 8.0.1)
```

Et wayland semble tourner (correctement?)

 *Quote:*   

> echo $WAYLAND_DISPLAY

 

```
wayland-0
```

Vulkan et Vulkan-loader sont bien installés:

 *Quote:*   

> eix vulkan

 

```
[I] dev-util/vulkan-headers

     Available versions:  1.1.114 1.1.125 **9999*l

     Installed versions:  1.1.125(18:53:04 19/01/2020)

     Homepage:            https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-Headers

     Description:         Vulkan Header files and API registry

[I] dev-util/vulkan-tools

     Available versions:  1.1.106-r1 ~1.1.106-r2 1.1.124 **9999*l {+X +cube +vulkaninfo wayland ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  1.1.124(23:55:32 19/01/2020)(X cube vulkaninfo wayland ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-Tools

     Description:         Official Vulkan Tools and Utilities for Windows, Linux, Android, and MacOS

[I] media-libs/vulkan-layers

     Available versions:  1.1.106 ~1.1.125-r1 1.1.125-r2 **9999*l {X wayland ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  1.1.125-r2(01:30:52 20/01/2020)(X wayland ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-ValidationLayers

     Description:         Vulkan Validation Layers

[I] media-libs/vulkan-loader

     Available versions:  1.1.114 1.1.125 **9999*l {X layers wayland ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_RISCV="lp64 lp64d" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  1.1.125(01:31:13 20/01/2020)(X layers wayland ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_RISCV="-lp64 -lp64d" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32")

     Homepage:            https://github.com/KhronosGroup/Vulkan-Loader

     Description:         Vulkan Installable Client Driver (ICD) Loader

Found 4 matches

```

Et pourtant:

 *Quote:*   

> vulkaninfo

 

```
Cannot create Vulkan instance.

This problem is often caused by a faulty installation of the Vulkan driver or attempting to use a GPU that does not support Vulkan.

/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/vulkan-tools-1.1.124/work/Vulkan-Tools-119e7c3bbae122f6cc5d778d068fb91e0e85d6a9/vulkaninfo/vulkaninfo.h:291: failed with ERROR_INCOMPATIBLE_DRIVER
```

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre le message, dois-je me pencher sur vulkan-loader ou sur les pilotes ?

Si vous pouviez m'éclairer svp... Actuellement je recompile tout le world, il semblerait que ça puisse régler le problème.

Merci pour votre attention.

Cordialement, Skwal.Last edited by Skwal on Tue Jan 21, 2020 8:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu as commencé par vérifier si:

ton matériel

ton pilote

supportent tous les 2 Vulkan?

----------

## Skwal

Bonjour El_Goretto,

Oui, désolé j'ai oublié de préciser que j'y était déjà arrivé dans le passé et que tout fonctionnait au top, c'est pour ça que je suis surpris de cette sortie.   :Embarassed: 

Après... pour être honnête... je ne sais plus comment j'y était arrivé.

Là il semble que les pilotes sont très bien installés (grâce aux copains de #gentoofr), je n'ai plus de message d'erreur.

Merci de te pencher sur mon cas.   :Wink: 

D'après le wiki mon intel (avec le flag i965 qui est mit en place) peut aussi gerer Vulkan, tout comme la radeon avec le pilote amdgpu, le fait de rajouter radeon aussi est une nécessité de l'exotisme de ma carte.

Problème résolu: Bon ben comme d'hab' j'ai voulu aller trop vite et pas assez patient: il me suffisait d'activer les flags vulkan et vulkan-overlay... Maintenant ça fonctionne !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

